# Bromeliad Talk in NYC this Saturday--bring ID



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Just an FYI: The Ripley-Grier Building requires photo ID. No admission charge, of course...

I will be giving a slide-illustrated talk on "Bromeliads in your Terrarium" Saturday, February 7th. Ripley Grier Studio 520 8th Avenue bet 36 and 37 16th Floor 11AM. For this in the area, this should be informative and fun. 

Please come as my guest, and bring questions and comments!

Peace,

G


----------

